# Strange P icon showed up



## gymshoe (Sep 20, 2018)

I couldn't get a picture of it before it disappeared but a gray P icon showed up on the right side of the car image, near the back right door. I was going slow in stop and go traffic. I pressed it to see if it would do anything and nothing happened. 
I believe I TACC was on at the time. 

Anyone else see this before? Looked through manual and googled it to no avail. 

thanks, 
James


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

It meant that it thought there was a parking spot to auto park in. If you put it in reverse you could have started auto park.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

gymshoe said:


> I couldn't get a picture of it before it disappeared but a gray P icon showed up on the right side of the car image, near the back right door. I was going slow in stop and go traffic. I pressed it to see if it would do anything and nothing happened.
> I believe I TACC was on at the time.
> 
> Anyone else see this before? Looked through manual and googled it to no avail.
> ...


Sorry - had to rate your first post funny, don't be offended. Correct that it has found what it believes to be a parking spot and as you report it seems to find "parking spots" more often driving slowly on a road than in a parking lot. I've only seen it 3 or 4 times and 2 of them were today while driving home at stoplights.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

gymshoe said:


> I couldn't get a picture of it before it disappeared but a gray P icon showed up on the right side of the car image, near the back right door. I was going slow in stop and go traffic. I pressed it to see if it would do anything and nothing happened.
> I believe I TACC was on at the time.
> 
> Anyone else see this before? Looked through manual and googled it to no avail.
> ...


Your avatar is awesome!

@iChris93 is absolutely right, the car thought it looked like a good place to park. I've seen it at odd times as well.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

Sometimes the car thinks parking under a tractor-trailer is something it wants to try. Uh, no.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

GDN said:


> it seems to find "parking spots" more often driving slowly on a road than in a parking lot.


Yup, I've only seen it once in an actual parking lot with an open space. Most of the time it shows up on a road with with nowhere to park except in the weeds.



Dogwhistle said:


> the car thinks parking under a tractor-trailer is something it wants to try.


The car has been watching _Fast and Furious 12: Hear no EV-il_.


----------



## gymshoe (Sep 20, 2018)

Lovesword said:


> Your avatar is awesome!


hahahah... I was at a soccer game and Messi just stepped out onto the field. I was a little too excited.


----------



## gymshoe (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks everyone! Makes sense! I had never seen it before. This is for it to auto-parallel park right? Which I haven't tried yet.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

gymshoe said:


> Thanks everyone! Makes sense! I had never seen it before. This is for it to auto-parallel park right? Which I haven't tried yet.


Parallel or perpendicular.


----------

